# Splitter catch tray



## wingsfan (Nov 30, 2011)

I have a /huskey 22 ton splitter from TSC. I have been thinking I would like to add a catch tray to it. I am thinking of one that could be switched from one side of the splitter to the other without too much difficulty. Does anyone have any ideals or pictures of some thet have made for thier splitter. Thanks in advance.


----------



## LLigetfa (Nov 30, 2011)

First off, I took off the log holder on the operator side because it got in my way.  Then I got to thinking that I use it to twin up the log holder on the other side to fashion a sort of work table.

On the operator side, I now place a very large round on end by my left foot and use in as a holding table for splits that i still need to resplit.

As far as a purpose built table, I see them on ebay and a few have been posted here.  The real fancy ones are a log lift that doubles as a table in the up position.


----------



## LLigetfa (Nov 30, 2011)

Here is a picture of one on ebay.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOG-SPLITTE...376?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f10a2f000


----------



## bogydave (Nov 30, 2011)

I made a basic table for mine. works ok for most medium size wood.  & any big stuff I split vertically.
Angle braces I mounted in there solid & I slide the plywood in when needed with a bungee to hold it in place.
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/53102/#591479


----------



## gpcollen1 (Nov 30, 2011)

i got that one from ebay for around $50 and it paid for itself in one splitting.  When you are working alone, there is no other way to go!!


----------



## muncybob (Nov 30, 2011)

Have the same splitter. I printed a pic of one on Ebay, let a local welder have my splitter for a few days and he made one for me. Bolts on w/2 bolts and is a bit "beafier" than the one on the net. This and the pickaroon were the 2 best things I've acquired for doing solo work.


----------



## wingsfan (Dec 1, 2011)

What is a pickeroon?


----------



## velvetfoot (Dec 1, 2011)

I have the ebay one too and it's great.


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 1, 2011)

Here's a pic of my short pencil job in action.


----------



## bogydave (Dec 1, 2011)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Here's a pic of my short pencil job in action.



Looks good.
Is that the  troybilt (mtd) & you moved the one out of the way of the operator side to the other side.?
Looks pretty sturdy & more user friendly.


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 1, 2011)

Ja, here's another pic from the other side.


----------



## wingsfan (Dec 1, 2011)

thanks for the replies and the pictures. I think I will look to ebay and se what is available.


----------



## MasterMech (Dec 1, 2011)

Awesome avatar wingsfan!


----------



## kettensÃ¤ge (Dec 1, 2011)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Here's a pic of my short pencil job in action.





Very nice, Mind if I do the same to mine?  


Noticed the umbrella mount as well.


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 1, 2011)

Ja, go for it.  Here's a closeup on the umbrella mount.  Realized after that the crank was facing the wrong way so drilled another hole.


----------



## muncybob (Dec 1, 2011)

wingsfan said:
			
		

> What is a pickeroon?


Mine looks something like this....I can pull rounds/splits out of the 8' bed of my truck w/o having to hop into and out of it several times.


----------



## varna (Dec 1, 2011)

Here's what I did on my Troy built. The originals were junk. I used the same brackets on the I beam and made new arms and trays. The one on the far side had to be smaller to go vertical and I had to "trim" the fender. There's a shot so you can kinda see how they are mounted underneath


----------



## Jags (Dec 1, 2011)

Wingsfan - I WANT YOUR SNOWBLOWER.

Oh - and to keep on track - pics:
and second with outfeed table:


----------



## bogydave (Dec 1, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> Wingsfan - I WANT YOUR SNOWBLOWER.
> 
> Oh - and to keep on track - pics:
> and second with outfeed table:



Jags,
 just to much. 
Electric log lifter.  Sweet!
That is a really nice feature. Was it an "add on" or come with  the splitter?
That would be handy for sure. Sure se some nice equipment here, Thanks for adding to my "want list"   
Very nice splitter


----------



## Jags (Dec 1, 2011)

bogydave said:
			
		

> Jags,
> just to much.
> Electric log lifter.  Sweet!
> That is a really nice feature. Was it an "add on" or come with  the splitter?
> ...



I built the whole thing, Dave.  Splitter and all the "features" :lol:


----------



## bogydave (Dec 1, 2011)

WOW!
Man, you did a good job. Good engineering!
No wonder I never saw one like it when I was shopping for a splitter.
Looks like it has split a few cords of wood.
Custom color too 
& we are just trying to get a good work tray to attach  that goes on & off easily. Gives us ideas though.
I may have to get a welder to make one.
I'll just have to live with splitting vertical for the heavy rounds. But can dream


----------



## Flamestead (Dec 2, 2011)

I've got a Timberwolf splitter (smallest one), and used it a couple of years without a tray, then added one this year. I bought their tray, as opposed to making one. I like that it is not permanently attached (slides in place). I also notice that it is primarily beyond the splitting wedge (wood pushed through the wedge, falls past the wedge onto the rack), whereas several of the pictures here look like they are ahead of, or beside the wedge. I thought it was odd at first, but find it works well. I don't have a photo, but they have plenty of pics on the web that you can borrow ideas from.


----------



## wingsfan (Dec 2, 2011)

MasterMech said:
			
		

> Awesome avatar wingsfan!



Thanks, Thats a nice machine, but unfortunatly , it's not mine. Darn it. Here is a couple of pictures of it in action. Really throws the snow.
http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll222/wingsfan2/a131686.jpg
http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll222/wingsfan2/a131687.jpg


----------



## gpcollen1 (Dec 2, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> bogydave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW!  That is the best ides for a log lifter.  I want that!  Doesn't have to cost too much at all...just a friend to weld some steel and an electric winch...nice...


----------



## Jags (Dec 2, 2011)

CTwoodburner said:
			
		

> WOW!  That is the best ides for a log lifter.  I want that!  Doesn't have to cost too much at all...just a friend to weld some steel and an electric winch...nice...



If you do go that route, make sure the winch is a power in/power out.  Some of the cheap ones freewheel out.  I bought that winch from HF for about $50.  The only thing I had to do was reverse all the winch cable out and wind it the other way so that the arrows on the control were correct (up arrow is up, and down arrow was down).  Takes about 3 seconds to lift to beam height.

A different view:


----------



## Kenster (Dec 4, 2011)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Here is a picture of one on ebay.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOG-SPLITTE...376?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f10a2f000



The thing I don't like about this type of table is that it is much lower than the beam so you always have to reach way over to pick up the other half of the split.  Not good for the back.   Following my scrounger's principles of spending as little money on wood as possible, I place two sawhorses on the other side of the beam, lay a small, very sturdy pallet on top of them so that the pallet is flush with the beam.  I load several rounds onto the table.   Now I can pull a round off the table split it.  Lay half of the split back on the table while I split the first half further, grab the other half of the split and split it again, etc, etc, etc.

Works great, no cost, ergonomically pleasing and I never have to worry about shearing bolts off when I drop a big split on it.


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 4, 2011)

Kenster said:
			
		

> LLigetfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed, which is why I like my short pencil version which is slightly higher than the beam.  Removing the log holder from the operator side also lets me stand closer to the beam so that it isn't as much of a reach.

I keep moving my splitter as one pile grows and the other pile shrinks plus I always tow it back to the toolshed every night so staging a pallet would be a PITA.  I have tried placing two rounds stacked on the far side and I often place one round on the near side as extra holding area.  Some sort of folding table would be easier than rolling a big round or two into place.


----------



## tymbee (Dec 4, 2011)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> First off, I took off the log holder on the operator side because it got in my way.  Then I got to thinking that I use it to twin up the log holder on the other side to fashion a sort of work table.
> 
> On the operator side, I now place a very large round on end by my left foot and use in as a holding table for splits that i still need to resplit.



You obviously are a genius sir-- and not coincidentally, I do the exact same thing with my Husky splitter.


----------



## smoke eater (Dec 4, 2011)

CTwoodburner said:
			
		

> i got that one from ebay for around $50 and it paid for itself in one splitting.  When you are working alone, there is no other way to go!!



where did you get it from? the ebay one is $102 w/ shipping


----------



## bogydave (Dec 4, 2011)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Kenster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 5, 2011)

bogydave said:
			
		

> Patio Umbrella ?
> "COME ON MAN"


Ja, I got it made in the shade.  What can I say?  I hate to sweat and that pic was taken in Spring with no leaves yet on the trees.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Dec 5, 2011)

smoke eater said:
			
		

> CTwoodburner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Prices have apparently gone up in 2 years.  I would still buy it at that price.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Dec 5, 2011)

Kenster said:
			
		

> LLigetfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't be so dramatic...who is reaching waayyy over??  That table works just fine for this guy with a bad back and one surgery already under my belt.  And if it did not work well because of the 3 inch drop, I would just bolt or have something welded on top of it.  All it usually takes is half a log or some splits.  It doesn't have to hold half a cord of wood for me.  Actually, the worst thing about the drop is it occasionally is too much and splits roll off the table.  In general, it is a non issue.


----------



## smoke eater (Dec 6, 2011)

i'm about to order 2 of these. one for my buddy.  waiting to see what the shipping will be.


----------



## thinkxingu (Dec 6, 2011)

I agree-don't be so dramatic.  That rack works like a charm--I've got one, and it really changed the way I feel about splitting alone.  Before, it was a chore to pick up the (especially) big pieces on the other side, but the rack lets me slide over the pieces I'm working on and get one whole round done at once.  Well built, strong, and comes off easily for vertical splitting.  

Email the guy and tell him you heard about it here--he'll give you a better deal.

S


----------

